# "New" LYFT policy on service animals.... Unreal



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

_You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
_
So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive and you honestly believe the animal will damage you or your car you HAVE to take them because it is the "law" even though you are afraid of them.

Yeah Lyft... GFY


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Aggressive pitbulls aren't allowed to be service animals. They'll serve you your ass, but they're not service animals


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Aggressive pitbulls aren't allowed to be service animals. They'll serve you your ass, but they're not service animals


Agreed that they aren't BUT that said if you decline a ride because you state that animal is not a service animal and we are not allowed to ask for documentation stating that they are we "could" get in trouble for that. Also.. I roll up and see an animal I'm not comfortable I'm not stopping anyways and will cancel ride beforehand


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Agreed that they aren't BUT that said if you decline a ride because you state that animal is not a service animal and we are not allowed to ask for documentation stating that they are we "could" get in trouble for that. Also.. I roll up and see an animal I'm not comfortable I'm not stopping anyways and will cancel ride beforehand


Yeah you can get in trouble for denying an alligator with this job so just drive off.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously? Another ignorant thread about service animals. Please look up any of the few previous dozen threads for all the dumb objections.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously? Another ignorant thread about service animals. Please look up any of the few previous dozen threads for all the dumb objections.


Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously? Another ignorant thread about service animals. Please look up any of the few previous dozen threads for all the dumb objections.


I'm really not sure so I think we need about a dozen more threads



Matthew R Javier said:


> Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


Please tell me how this is different than the other 500 threads about the same topic? Lol


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I'm really not sure so I think we need about a dozen more threads
> 
> Please tell me how this is different than the other 500 threads about the same topic? Lol


Find one that shows that LYFT states we have to take all service animals even if we feel we are in danger and afraid of them and I will gladly admit I am wrong and move on. If not then yes its something new from LYFT.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Find one that shows that LYFT states we have to take all service animals even if we feel we are in danger and afraid of them and I will gladly admit I am wrong and move on. If not then yes its something new from LYFT.


This is nothing new and has been discussed hundreds of times lol


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> This is nothing new and has been discussed hundreds of times lol


Still waiting for thread that states this that LYFT actually sent out an email about it...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Still waiting for thread that states this that LYFT actually sent out an email about it...


You are new and I am waiting for you to try using the search and type in dog


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You are new and I am waiting for you to try using the search and type in dog


New as I dont post but old as I watch and it seems like you are one of the many that get overly sarcastic to people and try to push them around. All good. Whatever floats your boat but you still havent shown me a thread that states LYFT has stated even if we feel endangered and afraid we still have to accept. That said there is nothing in search for that as well.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Matthew R Javier said:


> New as I dont post but old as I watch and it seems like you are one of the many that get overly sarcastic to people and try to push them around. All good. Whatever floats your boat but you still havent shown me a thread that states LYFT has stated even if we feel endangered and afraid we still have to accept. That said there is nothing in search for that as well.


The issue is that you think this is a Lyft policy and overlooking the fact that it's the law


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> The issue is that you think this is a Lyft policy and overlooking the fact that it's the law


I know its the law that people have to take service animals. As you know people bring in animals all the time into our cars and we "know" they are not service animals. You know this. You also know we are not allowed to ask for documentation on said animal. So with LYFT stating even if we are afraid of animal we have to take it. So if you rolled up in your Prius and there was a big ass dog that you knew was going to be an issue you would say I have to take it its my job? Yeah I doubt it as I wouldnt either. I am just stating again that this is new verbiage from LYFT not that this is new on taking animals.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> _You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive and you honestly believe the animal will damage you or your car you HAVE to take them because it is the "law" even though you are afraid of them.
> 
> Yeah Lyft... GFY


Why why why why why do people keep slamming Uber and Lyft when all they're doing is abiding by the law? Why don't you people get that? Hotels, restaurants, retail stores, cabs, buses, trains and planes all have to deal with this, because it's the law. It is the law. Your issue is with the law, and how it's written, not with those requiring that you abide by it.

Besides that, you agreed to it when you signed up to drive with both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

CTK said:


> Why why why why why do people keep slamming Uber and Lyft when all they're doing is abiding by the law? Why don't you people get that? Hotels, restaurants, retail stores, cabs, buses, trains and planes all have to deal with this, because it's the law. It is the law. Your issue is with the law, and how it's written, not with those requiring that you abide by it.
> 
> Besides that, you agreed to it when you signed up to drive with both Uber and Lyft.


I agree and I have no problem as I did sign up for it as you state. But this is the 1st time Ive ever seen it stated even if you are afraid of said animal which may or may not be a true service animal we have to suck it up and deal.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> I agree and I have no problem as I did sign up for it as you state. But this is the 1st time Ive ever seen it stated even if you are afraid of said animal which may or may not be a true service animal we have to suck it up and deal.


Because for years they have been saying "no matter what", and now apparently they have to clarify what "no matter what" means. Clearly - is this forum is any indication - there are are drivers who still don't get it. It's always been "no matter what", this changes nothing.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

CTK said:


> Because for years they have been saying "no matter what", and now apparently they have to clarify what "no matter what" means. Clearly - is this forum is any indication - there are are drivers who still don't get it. It's always been "no matter what", this changes nothing.


I agree its always been no matter what but just like stupid warning on products (i.e. dont put shampoo in eyes cuz obviously someone did) how many threatening "service" animals have been an issue where they have to take the time to put this out? What they should do is crack down on animals in general and anyone that says its a service animal should have documentation. No more of these poodles allowed. LOL. For the record I have never had an issue as I have had cats, poodles and a legit dog for 2 blind people.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> I agree its always been no matter what but just like stupid warning on products (i.e. dont put shampoo in eyes cuz obviously someone did) how many threatening "service" animals have been an issue where they have to take the time to put this out? What they should do is crack down on animals in general and anyone that says its a service animal should have documentation. No more of these poodles allowed. LOL. For the record I have never had an issue as I have had cats, poodles and a legit dog for 2 blind people.


You *still* don't get it. Lyft and Uber can't "crack down" on anything, nor can they advocate drivers requiring documentation - that is in clear violation of the law.

Your continued arguing and belaboring this point is the perfect example of why we need frequent reminders and of why it must be spelled out for drivers.

My guess is that there have been few if any threatening service animals. I'm thinking Lyft put this out because they get lots of excuses from drivers as to why they refused a service animal - "it was a vicious beast" being among them.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

These kind of threads really should start out by citing the actual text of the law and of Lyft's policy, including source urls. Even better would be a copy-n-paste of the whole article/statute, with some *emphasis added*, so we have proven good information to start with.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

CTK said:


> You *still* don't get it. Lyft and Uber can't "crack down" on anything, nor can they advocate drivers requiring documentation - that is in clear violation of the law.
> 
> Your continued arguing and belaboring this point is the perfect example of why we need frequent reminders and of why it must be spelled out for drivers.
> 
> My guess is that there have been few if any threatening service animals. I'm thinking Lyft put this out because they get lots of excuses from drivers as to why they refused a service animal - "it was a vicious beast" being among them.


I do get it. I understand we cant turn down any animal. I understand they cant crackdown on it. Its a federal law. What I am saying is just like most things in the world people are taking advantage of people and things. A bird is not a service animal but we cant refuse. Companies should be able to crackdown. Should and can are 2 separate things and I understand that. Im also saying how many incidents have their been with "scary" animals that they had to send this out again and state oh well you signed up for this so take them. I understand


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


Just so you know, it's not new rules, just a little more explicit for the idiots that complain about the law, don't understand the difference between service animals, therapy animals, your allergies, fear of dogs, questions you can ask, ... and here's one of the many threads that you were to lay to look up:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/cons...he-service-animal-policy.279012/#post-4232435

And by the way, you can refuse a bird because a bird is not a service animal by definition. Go read and learn. No one is saying you have to accept any animal!


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Personally, I don't care if a rider has a dog. Any dog. Not just a "service" dog. (If I could drive dogs without people, I would.)
Small dogs can sit on the rider's lap. Big dogs, on the floor. I'll throw a large towel down to avoid getting fur on my shit.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Tell them to call me. I will pick them up.


----------



## Someonelse (Nov 21, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> This is nothing new and has been discussed hundreds of times lol


And I and probably others are new to this forum and have no idea what you're referring to. So please either include a link or stop wasting space in the forum. It's unhelpful comments like this that inspire people to not read forums much.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Someonelse said:


> And I and probably others are new to this forum and have no idea what you're referring to. So please either include a link or stop wasting space in the forum. It's unhelpful comments like this that inspire people to not read forums much.


And again just search service dogs and stop wasting space on this forum

Did you need to create a new account to confront me?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


It's a waste of time for starters, causes unnecessary stress as well.

The pitbull scenario is unlikely and if it hasn't happened, there's no need to worry about it apart from deciding now what you will do.



Someonelse said:


> And I and probably others are new to this forum and have no idea what you're referring to. So please either include a link or stop wasting space in the forum. It's unhelpful comments like this that inspire people to not read forums much.


Use the search function, it's that magnifying glass in the corner.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

This thread is still open. Huh.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Matthew -- I think Lyft often sends out reminders about the service animal policy because there are so many new drivers entering the platform. Also, because there are so many drivers against the policy of dogs in their car. 
If a pax approached my car with an obviously aggressive dog of any size, I would drive away. If the dog is wearing a muzzle, I would allow. I have had many dogs in my car, including my own. All have been none barkers, and very well behaved. I do not feel this will ever be an issue for you to have to face but in this business, you can never tell.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Matthew -- I think Lyft often sends out reminders about the service animal policy because there are so many new drivers entering the platform. Also, because there are so many drivers against the policy of dogs in their car.
> If a pax approached my car with an obviously aggressive dog of any size, I would drive away. If the dog is wearing a muzzle, I would allow. I have had many dogs in my car, including my own. All have been none barkers, and very well behaved. I do not feel this will ever be an issue for you to have to face but in this business, you can never tell.


Appreciate the kind words unlike some fellow posters. I have seen LYFT send these over and over to us and was just questioning why they now have put the wording of "being afraid" in it. Like you if I drive by and see an animal I dont want to deal with I just keep on driving.



Kodyhead said:


> And again just search service dogs and stop wasting space on this forum
> 
> Did you need to create a new account to confront me?


Not gonna assume its all about me but if you think this is me creating a new account its not. Im man enough to debate and discuss and not put up walls to speak around. That said, Happy Thanksgiving and happy driving


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I pick up a girl who had a service dog. She wasn't even BLIND. she has anxiety so she needs a dog for comfort.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Was that a service animal or an emotional support animal? Do you know the legality of the difference?

By the way people do have service animals who are not blind, there are other disabilities that they are trained for.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Appreciate the kind words unlike some fellow posters. I have seen LYFT send these over and over to us and was just questioning why they now have put the wording of "being afraid" in it. Like you if I drive by and see an animal I dont want to deal with I just keep on driving.
> 
> Not gonna assume its all about me but if you think this is me creating a new account its not. Im man enough to debate and discuss and not put up walls to speak around. That said, Happy Thanksgiving and happy driving


You're correct that the wording in the e-mail sent by Lyft this week was new and particularly aggressive. I think the change in tone is to make it clear to drivers there is no basis for refusing a service animal.

If animals are an issue for you I'd suggest just drive-by shuffling any riders you see with an animal. Don't make any contact with them, just act like they can't find you (and make sure they can't find you). Any sort of contact regarding the animal could lead to a complaint that results in deactivation for this issue.

I don't personally understand the compunction that some users have to reply to threads and tell people to use the search function. It's a totally unproductive reply that only pushes the post that "bothers" them to the top of the topic and into their Alert stream. There are people here called "moderators" who are responsible for policing content on this forum. If you don't care for the way the forum is moderated go complain in the UP.net thread about the forum. Taking posts off topic is what truly makes the forum difficult to read.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The only thing missing in this thread is the same as all the other threads accept nobody got deactivated yet

Its the same as every thread

It's not a real service dog
Certification
Dog hair
Persons not blind
Scared of dogs

Guy even claims he knows the law and it's the law yet still wants to see documentation which is an clear red flag that he doesn't know anything about the ada law which again has been discussed hundreds of times



240BIGWINO said:


> There are people here called "moderators" who are responsible for policing content on this forum. If you don't care for the way the forum is moderated go complain in the UP.net thread about the forum. Taking posts off topic is what truly makes the forum difficult to read.


Not to sound cocky and take all the credit and all but that whole section you speak was created with my help and suggestions


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Eventually I’m going to have enough of these to make an Uber Driver Support Animal Refusal Bingo card

Adding:
She wasn’t even BLIND
I never saw the pax at all
Pit Bulls Can’t Be Service Animals
Emotional Support Isn’t The Same
Two Questions
Minature Ponies
There Ought To Be Some Kind Of Verification 
Dog Hair
I Have Leather Seats
I Have Cloth Seats
TWO SERVICE ANIMALS!???
My Car, My Choice
Help I’ve Been Deactivated
Against My Religion
Service Animals Trigger My Anxiety 
Drive Right On By
If It Is Barking, It’s Not A Trained Service Dog
Cats Can’t Be Service Dogs
Entitled Pax


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> _You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive and you honestly believe the animal will damage you or your car you HAVE to take them because it is the "law" even though you are afraid of them.
> 
> Yeah Lyft... GFY


you can not decline taking animals . you can show up and say i am to tired . ow my blood sugar just dropped. i have to take a bathroom emergency . as long as you do not say i am taking your service animal .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


This is not new. It's almost verbatim what the law states.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> I agree its always been no matter what but just like stupid warning on products (i.e. dont put shampoo in eyes cuz obviously someone did) how many threatening "service" animals have been an issue where they have to take the time to put this out? What they should do is crack down on animals in general and anyone that says its a service animal should have documentation. No more of these poodles allowed. LOL. For the record I have never had an issue as I have had cats, poodles and a legit dog for 2 blind people.


Dude, you're forgetting the basics:
Drivers are disposable non employees
In plentiful supply, no experience necessary nor wanted

Passengers are not disposable, in limited numbers and are the future of U & L
It's all about the customer. NOT the expendable driver.
There ain't gonna be no "cracking down" on customer behavior

Refuse pets and you're gone, period


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Someonelse said:


> And I and probably others are new to this forum and have no idea what you're referring to. So please either include a link or stop wasting space in the forum. It's unhelpful comments like this that inspire people to not read forums much.


https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

When you roll up and someone has a dog and when it gets in it starts acting aggressively or otherwise unruly, you immediately get your phone out and start making a video while explaining that you are not going to be able to take the dog because of your safety. Other than that you have to take the dog. 

That's what it comes down to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gtown Driver said:


> Aggressive pitbulls aren't allowed to be service animals. They'll serve you your ass, but they're not service animals


Not true. There are plenty of pit bulls who are service animals. Look at question 22 for the law. Aggressive dogs period will not be service animals, but that has nothing to do with the breed.
https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

Also
https://americanpitbullfoundation.com/os/
https://www.ksn.com/news/don-t-miss...o-become-service-dogs-for-veterans/1346624581


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> _You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive and you honestly believe the animal will damage you or your car you HAVE to take them because it is the "law" even though you are afraid of them.
> 
> Yeah Lyft... GFY


Just call the police to get documentation if this behavior. Perhaps the dog owner would get arrested for misrepresentation.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not true. There are plenty of pit bulls who are service animals. Look at question 22 for the law. Aggressive dogs period will not be service animals, but that has nothing to do with the breed.
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> Also
> ...


In my market Dade county (miami) there is a ban on pitbulls, but Mr. 305 has immunity apparently cause he makes great fist bumping music


----------



## ILOVEUBERDOYOU? (Jun 24, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> _You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive and you honestly believe the animal will damage you or your car you HAVE to take them because it is the "law" even though you are afraid of them.
> 
> Yeah Lyft... GFY


For 5 bucks.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Trained Service Animals will sit on the floor of vehicle and NEVER be aggressive.

2. Lyft most likely was required to send out new wording (OP is correct) because of too many violations where driver/s made false claim/s of 'driver felt threatened' - when Service Animals are not threatening.

3. We are allowed two questions: _Is this a Service animal?_ (in transportation that only applies to dogs). Second question (if owner confirms it is a Service Animal), _What task is it trained to perform?
_
The law is written to help service providers (in this case, that would be Uber/Lyft drivers) the chance to ferret out fake owners. If they answer, _It IS an emotional support animal. _We do not have to take the dog. If they lie (when in fact it isn't a true Service Animal), second question helps driver ferret out such with, _What service is it trained to perform? _This gets a bit sketchier, but can help determine in some cases.

Personally, I take all dogs. If one were truly aggressive or threatening, I would ask the two questions to cover myself. If owner flat out lied to both, and I still felt threatened, I would explain that to owner while videoing with my phone. Then cancel.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> In my market Dade county (miami) there is a ban on pitbulls, but Mr. 305 has immunity apparently cause he makes great fist bumping music


That's "Mister Worldwide" to you, papi!



UberLaLa said:


> The law is written to help service providers (in this case, that would be Uber/Lyft drivers) the chance to *ferret* out fake owners. If they answer, _It IS an emotional support animal. _We do not have to take the dog. If they lie (when in fact it isn't a true Service Animal), second question helps driver *ferret* out such with, _What service is it trained to perform? _This gets a bit sketchier, but can help determine in some cases.


Please don't bring *ferrets *into another perfectly stupid service *dog* rehash. Thank you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> That's "Mister Worldwide" to you, papi!
> 
> Please don't bring *ferrets *into another perfectly stupid service *dog* rehash. Thank you.


Do you have Feretrophobia ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ferrets smell like pp.


----------



## HMPhx (Jul 8, 2018)

You can not ask if it is a Service Animal.

You can only ask these 2 questions ..

1.) Is this animal required because of a disability?
2.) What work or task is this animal trained to do?

However, if they don't specifically state that it is not a Service Animal, you still can not refuse them.

There is one avenue that might be a good work around and that is current Arizona Revised Statutes which states that any Service Animal can be refused if you have it posted you don't allow ANY animals. Of course, each state is different.

The question is how your argument would stand up with Lyft if any complaint arose.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

HMPhx said:


> The question is how your argument would stand up with Lyft if any complaint arose.


With lyft and uber, there doesn't even need to be any kind of animal there, it's the riders word vs yours


----------



## HMPhx (Jul 8, 2018)

Very true and that is why I record every ride. It seems to stop them in their tracks when I mention that during the "investigation".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Matthew R Javier said:


> So lets just say someone comes up to car with a pitbull that is barking and highly aggressive


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HMPhx said:


> The question is how your argument would stand up with Lyft if any complaint arose.


Critical point and often forgotten. Service animals are not the place to practice your jailhouse lawyer skills. As Kody said above, the pax can claim anything they want and you are going to lose that argument almost every time.

Just take the damn dog...or ferret.


----------



## HMPhx (Jul 8, 2018)

Actually this is the place to practice.

Take the time to educate yourself on the local laws and excercise your rights.

To damn many people just keep taking it in the shorts allowing others to take advantage of the system.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Critical point and often forgotten. Service animals are not the place to practice your jailhouse lawyer skills. As Kody said above, the pax can claim anything they want and you are going to lose that argument almost every time.
> 
> Just take the damn dog...or ferret.


Do I have to remind you that I watched all episodes of law and order?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Just like people should do in life... if you don't like something just move along and don't worry about it. Same topic yes, "new" rules from LYFT. Nothing wrong with discussing


whats new about this?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Do I have to remind you that I watched all episodes of law and order?


Law and Order: SPCA


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

gaijinpen said:


> Law and Order: SPCA


You ever watch Chicago Uber?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Critical point and often forgotten. Service animals are not the place to practice your jailhouse lawyer skills. As Kody said above, the pax can claim anything they want and you are going to lose that argument almost every time.


Hmmm.... I've been suspended several times by UberLyft and I win that argument. Every time.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hmmm.... I've been suspended several times by UberLyft and I win that argument. Every time.


Wouldn't that also entitle you to a CXL fee?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Wouldn't that also entitle you to a CXL fee?


[Request for $5 CX fee sent to Lyft]
[Lyft said they would pay up]
[Nothing received]








[Lyft credited my account with the missing $5]
[They didn't really want to discuss the issue of fake service animals]


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

law say nothing about tossing in the trunk, so fu**. 
Oh you have agressive pitbull?? No prob!!! lets go, i will pop my trunk..


----------



## 5*Stephanie (Nov 26, 2018)

Matthew R Javier said:


> New as I dont post but old as I watch and it seems like you are one of the many that get overly sarcastic to people and try to push them around. All good. Whatever floats your boat but you still havent shown me a thread that states LYFT has stated even if we feel endangered and afraid we still have to accept. That said there is nothing in search for that as well.


I got an email regarding it


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

There are people in this world misrepresenting their animal as a "service animal". Too bad, you must take them and their animal to their destination anyway. Don't like it, get another job, more fares for me.

There are people that rely on their service animal for daily tasks. These people deserve your courtesy and respect.

All 50 states have laws that fine people who misrepresent their animals as service animals when they are not. Good luck trying to prove it, the A.D.A. is very broad and vague as to what constitutes a "trained" service animal.

People are allowed to train the animal themselves. They can "claim" any number of maladies that the animal alleviates. I met a guy with diabetes. His dog can sense when his blood sugar is either too high or too low and it reacts to his breath. (He tells me.) I have no choice but to believe him. The dog acts like any other household pet, sticks his head out the window, wags his tail, likes to be stroked, licked my hand when I extended it. Just your average dog with a good nose for bad breath I guess. He had one of those medical bracelets, so I believe he actually has diabetes, but whether or not the dog is necessary for his survival is not for me to question.

You may *not* ask for a demonstration of this ability, by law.

Anyone with a barking, pulling on the leash, snarling animal is OBVIOUSLY not in need of the services this dog can offer *AT THIS TIME*. Keep in mind, the TRAINER of a service dog in the process of TRAINING the dog is allowed the same consideration under the law as AFTER the dog either passes or fails the training period.

So just because the dog doesn't APPEAR TO YOU to be a service dog is not sufficient reason to decline the ride, according the the A.D.A. A dog in training is a service dog in training and is protected under the law.

Sucks to be a Lyber driver sometimes. Just take the dog and then vacuum the back seat so no one else gets dog hair all over them and dings you for it. The service dogs I know are wonderfully well behaved, sit on the floor in the front seat, and shy away from contact with me, as they should whenever they are "working". Take the harness off, and they're pets again.

As stated above, "emotional support" is not a protected status. It's what people say when they want to take their dog with them but don't really truly actually need the dog's assistance, they just feel better having it close. I take them anywhere they want to go, I don't give one shyt why they have a dog, they're welcome in my car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Still waiting for thread that states this that LYFT actually sent out an email about it...


Doesnt matter what lyft says. Federal law says you have to take service animals, not Lyft.



Matthew R Javier said:


> I do get it. I understand we cant turn down any animal. I understand they cant crackdown on it. Its a federal law. What I am saying is just like most things in the world people are taking advantage of people and things. A bird is not a service animal but we cant refuse. Companies should be able to crackdown. Should and can are 2 separate things and I understand that. Im also saying how many incidents have their been with "scary" animals that they had to send this out again and state oh well you signed up for this so take them. I understand


False. Only dogs and miniture horses are service animals. Any other are emotional suppprt which os different. Miniture horses can be denied due to space issues.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I would not mind taking a service animal. It's a non-issue with me.


----------

